# id plant



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 A _Ludwigia_, but hard to tell which one from the photo.

#2 tough to tell

#3 _Ludwigia repens_ x _palustris_ May be the same as #1

#4 _Lindernia rotundifolia_ - variegated (same as #2?)


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi whats is variegated and the number 3 is totally different to the number 1


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Variegated refers to the white veining in the leaves.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

No.2 may be a photo of some struggling Bacopa monieri


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

number 4 and number 1 are the same but the only one that i dont know is the number 2


----------

